

Notion Ink Adam hands-on preview video [CES 2011] - maheshs
http://www.engadget.com/2011/01/05/notion-ink-adam-hands-on-preview-video/

======
igravious
This is an iPad and a Kindle for less than the price of an iPad. I am
astounded but Notion Ink seem to have delivered a very compelling product. I
hope they sell truck loads of the stuff. One wonders whether the magnetic
center for innovation is finally swinging east!

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adam_tablet>

ps: anyone got a spare $499?

~~~
dagw
The big question is will they be able to ship in any numbers. The pixelQi
version (aka the version you want) sold out within hours of being made
available for pre-order, and there is no hints on when it will be available
for order again.

I just hope they'll be able to get enough hardware out of the factories to
cover their costs long enough to successfully ramp up production.

~~~
igravious
_(aka the version you want)_

This. I'm very sad to hear about shortages. If there is a God of Tech, do not
fail us at our hour of need. Do you have a link to this version being sold
out? We coud post a comment on their blog, maybe they'd fill us in on the
deets.

~~~
dagw
Their pre-order page stopped taking orders for pixelQi tablets within hours of
going on line and the whole pre-order page was taken offline within a few days
of launching. Their blog is filled with several hundreds of people asking when
they'll start taking orders again, but so far they're simple saying that
they're waiting for pixelQi to ship them more screens and have no idea when
that will happen.

